# Program for lineart?



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Jan 26, 2010)

Forgive me if its not the right places for this lol

I'm  looking for a program that specializes in lineart or such. I have Gimp, but the lines... well not really too good for me, it may be my tablet ( the lines wiggle a bit ). I have corel painter ( I believe ) that came with my tablet, but I haven't tried it. I'm mostly looking for a program that gives nice, smother lineart. So I have come here <3 ( DAs officially become SA so I'm not asking there! ). I would love any tips or program ideas you can offer.

I styill feel out of place here XD


----------



## prizzle (Jan 26, 2010)

Definitely try Paint Tool SAI... I just started using it and it does really crisp lineart, and it's really easy to use.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Jan 26, 2010)

prizzle said:


> Definitely try Paint Tool SAI... I just started using it and it does really crisp lineart, and it's really easy to use.


I have been told about that =) A friend uses it and her lineart is quite amazing


----------



## RailRide (Jan 26, 2010)

Also take a look at Inkscape. This series of comics was inked with that program (but colored in a different one)

You make a loose tracing over the pencils (on a different layer), then use the various control points established on the lines to pull and stretch them to fit over the pencils exactly. By deleting excess control points, you can greatly smooth out all the curved linework.

---PCJ


----------



## krisCrash (Jan 30, 2010)

OpenCanvas, it's not free though - but you can try version 1.1 for free, it's mostly worse in terms of its poor file handling and glitches.

Another thing I wanted to say; look into the tablet wiggling! It can most likely be fixed.
One problem I've had was after upgrading a driver without removing the old one, the 2 drivers conflicted and caused wiggling.


----------



## savageorange (Jan 31, 2010)

Mypaint. It has nice ink brushes (eg Ico_CalligraphicPen_NoBorder) and the smoothing strength is adjustable using the 'slow position tracking' setting in the brush settings. The 'toggle erasing' command is pretty handy to use via a keyboard shortcut,
In the development (aka 0.80) version, you can also just have a different brush on the eraser side of the pen (just pick whatever brush matches the style of erasing you want, and toggle erasing on, then switch back to the pen tip and then you will be inking rather than erasing.)
Mypaint is also nice because it produces a pretty pure workflow, without any complications in the way of your inking.

EDIT:
In GIMP there is also a tool called GMIC, which collects a lot of filters.
Using 'enhancement->anisotropic smoothing' in GMIC is good for smoothing lines afterwards (exact settings vary according to the scale that you work at, etc.. 'anisotropy' should always be set to 1 though.). 
For somewhat more aggressive cleaning, load the image into Inkscape , use 'path->trace bitmap', and export the resulting path as a bitmap (file->Export Bitmap)


----------

